# Good Wii Games



## Quaidis (Jun 1, 2007)

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii......

Alright.  I have a Wii (got it when it came out, infact).  So far I've played and beaten Zelda: Twilight Princess, Rayman Raving Rabbids, and the one crappy TMNT movie game.  I have also played the crap out of WiiSports and still love it to this day.  Tried a hand at Avatar: Last Airbender, but didn't feel that it was something I should pay for... Just something, ya know, I should rent.  On the side I also own Starfox, PaperMario, and Skies of Arcadia for the Gamecube.

What other Wii games should I consider buying?  I'm really in need of buying a new game.  What games that are on the wii, but better played on the gamecube should I get for.. well.. the gamecube?  What general Gamecube games should I get for the Wii?  And what games should I avoid?  Lastly, what Wii games are coming out soon that look promising?

On the side, I get motionsickness from games.  This is less so for the Wii, but I was told by a friend to stay away from Elebits because of it.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 2, 2007)

RE4 if you didn't play it before.  Otherwise the Wii is pretty lackluster as far as games go until some of the newer titles come out.

Then you have Smash Bros. and Metroid to look forward to and Pokemon if you're into that thing too.  No More Heroes looks interesting, but it's not a proven formula yet.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jun 2, 2007)

You WILL purchase Guitar Hero III for your Wii once it comes out. Also, try your damnedest to get a copy of Ikaruga. One of the best titles ever for the Gamecube.


----------



## Sukebepanda (Jun 2, 2007)

I think Dragon Quest Swords looks promising, as well as Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles =)


----------



## FerretVulpsi (Jun 2, 2007)

I've heard some good things about Mortal Combat....but don't actully have it. One of the war games was supposed to be decent and Red Steel was ok from what I heard. But I'm in that boat too, 1 Wii, 0 games...


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 2, 2007)

I have this sudden urge to go out and buy Ikaruga.  But eh, I can't find it anywhere near by and people on amazon (trustworthy ones, anyway) are charging upwards for 200 dollars for it.  

Will look into DragonQuest and... I didn't know Nintendo did FinalFantasy.

I've heard mixed reviews about RedSteel.  It's hard to zoom with it and aiming is tough, but playing with a friend is supposedly extremely fun.

What about Prince of Persia?  I wanted to get the Wii version, but a source told me that using the remote with it is near impossible.  So should I just buy it for the gamecube?  Is it a good game series overall?

FerretV., I heard Elebits is extremely over-the-top fun and worth the money.  Same with Super Paper Mario.  Just because I get motionsick on a game does not mean it's bad or you will, so it's worth looking into, renting, or owning.  Super Paper Mario doesn't make me sick, but I'm not buying it until I beat PaperMario for the Gamecube - which, supposedly, feels alot worse and chalky compaired to the godliness of Super Paper Mario on the Wii.  ExciteTruck is another that I've told is extremely addictive.

Can anyone tell me how much fun WarioWare and Mario Party 8 is?  And should I buy Splinter Cell?


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 2, 2007)

Sukebepanda your avatar scares me O_O;

While I'm sure the actual playing for Mario Party 8 for Wii will be interesting, I have to say, haven't they milked this series enough? I think it should be called "Whoring Out Mario 8"


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 2, 2007)

Good Wii games?  *snicker*  Oh, man, that's a good one.

Heh, sorry, I'm in the "we hate Wii" boat.  So, as for actual "Wii" games, not much I can say.  Though my friend kept cooing about Fire Emblem, though. *shrug*

I have, however, owned a gamecube since the day it was released, so...
As far as gamecube goes, Paper Mario: the Thousand Year Door is a very solid RPG experience with some great Mario humor and old-school references built in, Star Wars: Rogue Squardron II (NOT III) is a classic (though motionsickness may cause issues with this one), and I thought that non-FPS Bond game, 007: Everything or Nothing was also a really good, unconventional action title.  I also liked Sonic Adventure 2, although I feel like I'm one of very few people who feel that way.

To be fair, I guess Super Smash Bros: Brawl! should be a great Wii title, principally because it won't use the stupid Wiimote.  Also, there ar plenty of old games that might pop up for cheap downloads: old Zelda, Super Mario RPG, maybe a Final Fnatasy or two.  Good to keep an eye out.

As for what to avoid.... er... anything that gets a gamespot rating of 6 or less?  ^_^  (*muttering* or ay game that uses the stupid wiimote...)

Best of luck!


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 2, 2007)

What do you hate about the wii mote?  I haven't had a problem with it aside from having to change the batteries every once in a while (and that's a long while).  Mind you, I also research games and their usefulness with the Wiimote before buying them to avoid hurting myself.  I found the wiimote to be fantastic for some of the games out there.  Zelda: Twilight Princess is much better with the wiimote than on the gamecube.  Rayman would not be Rayman without the remote.  And a friend told me that Excite truck is loads of fun by using the remote sideways.  Seriously, though.  Wii Sports makes good use of the Wiimote to extremes that I love.  

Sides all that, I lost weight using the wii mote =P so beat that.

If you liked PaperMario on the gamecube, and you own a wii, Kin: seriously...  Get Super Paper Mario.  It kicks PaperMario something good.  I've heard so much good stuff about it through friends that it rules.


As for you, Spirit Wolf...  Yeah, they do sorta pimp out Mario like the watered down 2d figure he is.  But all companies do that with one figure or another.  Look at FinalFantasy - which Has, believe it or not, made good and sucktastic games.  Sonic has also been butchered to the point of being crap and, due to that, I wont get it for the Wii.  Even really good game characters suffered from bad systems.  Look at Ratchet and Clank.  By far the best game series ever, but recently they released a version on the Psp that is painful to play and hurtful to watch someone trying to play.  PSP was not built to play a Ratchet and Clank game.

... That's what they should make for the Wii (someone professional who understands the remote), a Ratchet and Clank game =]

I have a free game rental coupon coming up on the 5th.  I should find a wii game that looks promising and rent it before buying.  Right now I'm leaning on Splinter Cell, cause man do I like games like that...  That and RPGs.


Btw, Sukebepanda, I have to agree.. Your avatar scares me.  And gives me siezures =P



(edits, because my typos hurt the eyes.  Specially when I spell someone's name wrong.)


----------



## Sukebepanda (Jun 2, 2007)

I got Mario Party 8 the other day and it's not so bad. The main reason I got it was for a 'party game' since my boyfriend's brother and cousin come over to our house occasionally (bring their Wiimotes along) so we can all play a few rounds together =)

Also on the 'Wii-hating' thing, you'll find people hating the Wii, people hating the Xbox, or people hating the PS3 wherever you go. I find this really shallow, it's just a game system, why 'hate' any of them? >_>; If you like it, you'll buy it, if not at least it leaves it open for someone who really wants one. I have a Wii but I'll also be getting a PS3 once I can afford one. I _did_ have a 360 (got it for free) but I cashed it in for two DS Lites, which are giving me a lot more enjoyment than the 360 did =P But anyways, it's just gaming, and there isn't really a reason to stand on one side of the fence compared to another IMO, they're just products for our amusement.


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll admit, I was being a tad unfair.  I've played Wii sports and it was very fun, but there's only so far you can go with that before it gets old.  Concerning Twilight Princess, without going on a rant about how Link is supposed to be left-handed, trying it out on a friend's Wii was the most infuriating experience of my life.  I don't see why twitching crazily is preferable to the B button.  I'll take my GC version anytime.

Of course, that's just me.  But keeping to the point, there are some gems among the wreckage of Wii games, so just pay attention to the buzz and you'll find them.

If I ever bought a Wii, though, I'd never be able to show my face in public again... ^_^


----------



## Sukebepanda (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm not a 'crazy obsessed fan' with the Wii, but then again I'm not crazy obsessed with ANY of the current consoles. It's rare when I find a video game that I really really love, that hasn't happened since the SNES >_> 

If ANYTHING, Resident Evil 4 is a great game, so like said above, if anyone hasn't played it on Gamecube/PS2 and has a Wii..then give it a try. I'm looking forward to seeing some decent RPG's on the Wii, because lord knows, that's something Nintendo and it's third-partier's just can't do, besides Zelda (which, I don't even LIKE Zelda, le gasp!) 

And why would you feel ashamed from owning a _game system_, isn't that a little silly right there, embarrassed because you have a console? Geez, I should have been embarrassed for having a 360 or a PSP then =P


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jun 3, 2007)

Quaidis said:
			
		

> I have this sudden urge to go out and buy Ikaruga.  But eh, I can't find it anywhere near by and people on amazon (trustworthy ones, anyway) are charging upwards for 200 dollars for it.



Man, I had the opportunity to buy it used at EB Games for $40 and I passed on it. I'm STILL kicking myself for that.



			
				Quaidis said:
			
		

> I've heard mixed reviews about RedSteel.  It's hard to zoom with it and aiming is tough, but playing with a friend is supposedly extremely fun.



I dunno, man, I've heard nothing but bad about that game, multiplayer or otherwise.



			
				Quaidis said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me how much fun WarioWare and Mario Party 8 is?



WarioWare is awesome. Not so much Mario Party 8.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 3, 2007)

I bought Ikaruga at a store (GameCrazy) for 17 dollars? It's on ebay for 20-30 bucks? I don't know who would bother paying 200 for the GameCube copy (or the Dreamcast one for that matter).


----------



## Draconas___Lucien (Jun 3, 2007)

Hmm...there's a whole bunch of Wii games that are going to be amazing, but haven't come out yet, like Super Smash Bros. Brawl (E3 Trailer http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/movies/movie01.html), Metroid Prime 3: Corruption, and Super Mario Galaxy, just to name a few.

Oh, and Super Paper Mario is amazing...definitely get that.Â Â The cool thing about it is that instead of being turn based, it's real-time battling.Â Â The end boss fight was kinda easy...but overall the game was amazing.Â Â ExciteTruck is cool too, and if you have an SD card with music on it you can play any song while you drive.Â Â I've personally heard that Red Steel was horrible.Â Â Wario Ware was a lot of fun...Mario Party 8 I have yet to play, but it'll probably be pretty fun.

And if you decide to get Elebits, stay away from the stages where everything is floating around, that won't help your motion sickness...otherwise, it's a pretty fun game.

As for Resident Evil, RE 4 was amazing on Gamecube, but I've heard it's gonna be even better on Wii.Â Â Also, apparently Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles is gonna be good too.


----------



## FerretVulpsi (Jun 3, 2007)

From what I've heard Red Steel was ok...I might try to seek out a cheap used copy...controls are supposed to suck on it...But about Ikaruga, I heard it's very hard and you can't save, so do you have to beat it in one sitting or is it like clear a level and then it saves kinda thing? I think I'll get Super Paper Mario... and maybe ExciteTruck or Elebits...which one of those was the better?


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 3, 2007)

Manhunt 2 will come out later this year for the Wii.

If you have the nunchuck, get Warioware. Some of the games are fun and silly to play. That game is good for multi as well.


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 3, 2007)

Ferret:  Between the 3 you decided to get, it all depends on personal taste.  If you like driving around cars and hitting stuff, get ExciteTruck.  Can't tell ya about elebits sides that my friends like it loads =P But I can guess it's zany sorta fun.  And Super Paper Mario is a godly version of Mario in an rpg-type setting.  So if you love rpgs, get Super Paper Mario; if you love driving things, Get ExciteTruck; and if you love just about anything else, get Elebits.

Capthavoc: I'm still debating on WarioWare, myself.  I'm worried that it'll be like Rayman in gameplay and, well, I don't want to break out my Wii with games that are all alike.

Draconas: I loved your post.  I know I'll be getting Metroid and Super Smash Bro's when they eventually come out.  There's no contest in that.  =] thanks for a more descriptive heads up on Elebits than my friends have been giving.  I think I'll probably rent it before buying it.

Mrchris: Same response as Capthavoc; because you posted seconds before I did.


Two more days until I go out and rent a wii game with my free Blockbuster coupon.  I'm still heavily leaning on SplinterCell... Just something about it is...  Good-looking.  That and someone stole Blockbuster's copy of WarioWare.


----------



## Rouge2 (Jun 3, 2007)

Scarface: The World is yours is coming to the Nintendo Wii.

Currently Super Paper Mario is a good game.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 4, 2007)

I can't believe people are praising ExciteTruck.  It feels more like a tech demo than an actual game.  The game is just too shallow and controlling it via the gyro-sensors just wasn't that interesting.

As for people saying that Red Steel is "ok", you are giving it FAR too much credit.  The game is no fun and incredibly dull.  The controls are sluggish and the sword combat is very... slap dash.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 4, 2007)

FerretVulpsi said:
			
		

> From what I've heard Red Steel was ok...I might try to seek out a cheap used copy...controls are supposed to suck on it...But about Ikaruga, I heard it's very hard and you can't save, so do you have to beat it in one sitting or is it like clear a level and then it saves kinda thing? I think I'll get Super Paper Mario... and maybe ExciteTruck or Elebits...which one of those was the better?



I heard Red Steel was HORRIBLE. It got some of the worst reviews I had seen for a newer game. You'd be better off with the Wii Sonic game for chrissakes.

Ikaruga's claim to fame is the difficulty. I love the challenge and the combo system that game presents among other vert shooters. It is just a straight-forward vert shooter (with some unique systems - ie: polarity system), so you shouldn't expect saving. Besides, the storyline is metaphoric of the involvement of a player and a game - beginning to end.

Also, yes, what the hell - ExciteTruck is very no (I agree, tech demo-ish). Between the two, if you don't get Elebits you're all kinds of  not smart  [edit] discerning gamer with a thoughtful, keen eye for the product/creation you choose for your entertainment system, and I would like to give you a big kiss on the lips. o3o [/edit]


----------



## Sukebepanda (Jun 4, 2007)

In my experience, Red Steel isn't that impressive to me. There's a lot of glitches with the game (walking with your sword out instead of your gun, dead bodies going spazzy and climbing all over the walls) True, it was a decent opening game for the Wii instead of some water-downed crap, and really just something to show what the Wii could probably do with a FPS game.


----------



## FerretVulpsi (Jun 4, 2007)

That's just what my friend told me about Red Steel...I likey won't get it unless it's very cheap...


----------



## themocaw (Jun 4, 2007)

If you loved Wii Sports, check out Wiiplay, Wario Ware, and Mario Party when they come out for more minigames action.  Wario Ware especially is practically a perfect party game: getting a group of four people posing like idiots in multiplayer mode is for the win.


----------



## TwilightFox (Jun 4, 2007)

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Super Paper Mario
Resident Evil 4
Mortal Kombat: Armageddon
Trauma Center: Second Option

If those don't sound good to you, then just wait until Super Smash Bros Brawl or Guitar Hero III come out.


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 5, 2007)

Themocaw: I thought Wii Play was just a buncha atari games or something?  I'm resolved over the fact that the only reason I'd get WiiPlay is if I needed a second controller 

Twilight: I said in my first post that I already own Twilight and somewhere said that I wont get Super Paper Mario until I beat PaperMario for the Gamecube.  

How is Trauma Center?  It looks very weird and that's all I can honestly assume about it.

As for Mortal Kombat, though...  I recently saw it while store hopping.  Have you, or anyone posting in this thread, played it yet?  How is it?  How does the controls fit to it for a fighting game?  On the back of the cover it looked like it had loads of new stuff to it that I'm eager about.

Jelly: Please be more considerate in your posts.  Unlike the member you last replied to that stated similar dislikes of certain games, you are starting to act rude for no reason.  I liked what I played of ExciteTruck.  Fact, anyone who enjoyed the last Excite game from Years ago would like ExciteTruck.  For being in the first line of games that came out for the Wii, it was an overall good game.  

As for 'smart', buying a game to enjoy demonstrates nothing in the intelligence of someone - especially if they keep the reciept.  What you may not like does not always conclude what is nessisarily 'bad' to others.  Besides, I'm not going to buy Elebits.  It'd make me motion sick. =P And there's no enjoyment in that.


I recently saw a flight simulator-type game for the Wii that must be mutually recent.  Can't get an exact name, but it was a game concerning jet fighters.  A good percentage of those types of games bomb, but some do pull thought and I'm interested to see how the Wii's version fairs.

Can I be safe to assume that all games for the Wii based off of a movie, cartoon, or anything from Nickelodeon will be sub-par?  Like I said before, the two games I've played that I felt sorta... eh... about were TMNT and Avatar.  TMNT hurt my brain and I beat it in the time it took to rent it.  Avatar seemed to be a low-budget game that, while I did mutually enjoy due to my like of the cartoon series, also felt perilously short (though I never did beat it.)


----------



## Jelly (Jun 5, 2007)

Quaidis said:
			
		

> Jelly: Please be more considerate in your posts.  Unlike the member you last replied to that stated similar dislikes of certain games, you are starting to act rude for no reason.  I liked what I played of ExciteTruck.  Fact, anyone who enjoyed the last Excite game from Years ago would like ExciteTruck.  For being in the first line of games that came out for the Wii, it was an overall good game.
> 
> As for 'smart', buying a game to enjoy demonstrates nothing in the intelligence of someone - especially if they keep the reciept.  What you may not like does not always conclude what is nessisarily 'bad' to others.  Besides, I'm not going to buy Elebits.  It'd make me motion sick. =P And there's no enjoyment in that.



*sighs*

<3 Don't be a puss-puss. <3

Hmm...I get car-sick and boat-sick...I've never gotten sick from Elebits. I love their tortured "Mews" when you shoot them where they sleep ("Aww, look, the vase is shaking!" *slams vase into wall* "KILL THEM ALL!" *terrified red Elebits run in terror*). Ish fun. Although, it's more of a rental. The Wii is mainly built for multiplayer yum-yums, and at this point...eh, single-player isn't looking too hot. Personally, I was pretty disappointed with LoZ (shottily thrown together textures, graphical errors, BLOOMBLOOMBLOOM, poop-de-poop boss fights/difficulty, and wonk story) - the control system was pretty annoying, as well. Some seem to like it, but it seems pretty bad every time I play it (I hate the analog stick). Although, my friends and I always do at least a few games of Wii Sports and a few others over the course of the night. Then again, we usually go through about 4 hours of SCIII.

Trauma Center is pretty fun. It's more like a portable game, in my mind. You go in do a little bit, and that's about it. It lacks the sit-down time you usually take with console games. It is still fun, though, yes. Some of the missions are hilarious ("well, looks like we're all done" *glass the size of a lung shoots out of heart* "HMMM.")

When it comes to movie/tv-based games always expect the worst. Might as well go through the general review sites, though, to get a good idea.

Also, WiiPlay is a minigame compilation akin to WiiSports.


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 5, 2007)

X3 mew.

Man, I wish I was more of a puss-puss.  Are my attempts paying off? =P

Thanks for the tips on gameaige.  I think I may rent TraumaCenter in the future (though not my next rental in... tomorrow.)  As for Elebits... Maybe.  If I have enough ginger to make me a complete zombie...  It's weird.  I don't get car and sea sick; but when it comes to most 3d games I get horribly ill, especially ones using a controller with a sharp uncontrolled camera on caffeine and bright seizure-inducing colors.  The Wii doesn't give me as much trouble (I swore Zelda would make me sick, but with ginger and only playing an hour at a time, I was able to keep headaches to a minimum.)  However I'm sure if my friend says I'll get sick on a certain game, I will.  

How much is WiiPlay like Wii Sports?  I loved Wii Sports, but I've heard bad reviews from WiiPlay.  


Has ANYONE played SplinterCell yet?


----------



## Jelly (Jun 5, 2007)

Quaidis said:
			
		

> (I swore Zelda would make me sick, but with ginger and only playing an hour at a time, I was able to keep headaches to a minimum.)



You sure it wasn't the bloom? It hurt my eyes to look at half of the things in that game.


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 5, 2007)

Really?  Odd.  How close were you to the tele?  

Only two times during the game did my eyes rot from the pits of my skull: in the large, circular hallway maze (went away when I got a feel for where everything was) and during the underwater dungeon.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 5, 2007)

Wiiplay is not as sports oriented as Wii Sports (duh) but it's still lots of fun, especially two player.  Even single player, you can have lots of fun just beating your old record in silly minigames like "GO FISHING!" and "RIDE THE COW!" and my favorite "TOY TANKS!"


----------



## dwitefry (Jun 6, 2007)

Wiiplay is pretty good, Ride the Cow! is awesome, you can't go wrong with knocking down scare crows with a woolen cow, Toy Tanks is also pretty good, you get  a toy tank, shoot things, therein lies the fun and fun it is too. but the Duck Hunt remake thing it a big let down, no dog, barely any ducks, just balloons and the clay pigeon shooting mode, tho the alien ship bit is hilarious with your little Miis.

BUT SSX Blur is at the moment in my opinion THE Wii game, I just think it's awesome, the control system makes it really fun and one of the new girls is awesome to both play as and look at. Oh and Moby isn't' an annoying Dick Van Dyke Fair Horse Chestnut Wevva sounding turd anymore, cos he speaks a lot less  even the narrator isn't very annoying.

And of course Warioware, unlock Crygor and Mike's mode if you can't afford to go to the gym! 

MeX

PS - I don't have the patience nor the time nor the inkling to put in 75 hours plus into a game about a feminine looking elf (I KNOW he's not a elf but I can't remember exactly what he is and am too tired to sod about on Wiki) but I hear good things about Zelda, sort of on the lines of 'OMG it's FCKING Excellent', I hear that a lot, so yeah Zelda too if you have nothing else to do. Rayman was pretty fun too, Raving Rabbids are the coolest little anarchists ever!


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I went to blockbuster today and rented the SplinterCell game (a tad obvious I would).  I would've rented WarioWare, but someone's been repeatedly renting the only copy.  SSX Blur was also out, so I couldn't rent that.

I know it's a cheap-looking movie to game, but has anyone rented and played the Pirates of C. game yet?  How is it?


----------



## Rouge2 (Jun 7, 2007)

GameFAQs has a Scarface Advert on it.

It's a random ad, but I think here's what it looks like this.

http://ds-ll.serving-sys.com/NCMBurstingRes/Site-454/Type-0/7020CCAC-1E64-4D0F-B242-64A2322126B2.jpg


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 12, 2007)

I went out and bought SplinterCell today (for 30 bucks new, at that!) It was a good rental and it's definately the sort of challanging game I like.  Though I had to have a friend tell me how to hold the controller to make the camera like me; after I took his directions playing the game was extremely fun with no hitches.

Turns out that CircuitCity was having a sale of buy 2 Wii games, get 20 bucks off.  I should've seriously gone for the deal and gotten a 50 dollar game as well.  I regret not doing so.

Eh... I'm not a huge scarface fan, so I don't think I'll jump into the boat for that one.  I am eager to see Metroid come out next month (hopefully.)


----------



## Rouge2 (Jun 14, 2007)

Scarface, even though the camera system is an albatross.


----------



## slyfoxtail (Jul 5, 2007)

Twilight Princess and RE4, Maybe paper mario. thats about it.


----------



## adambomb (Jul 5, 2007)

i heard they were gonna have manhunt 2 for the wii....imagine that....it brings chainsaw kills to a WHOLE NEW LEVEL =)


----------



## Quaidis (Jul 17, 2007)

Thought I'd pop the thread to say that I pre-ordered the Metroid game.  Also that SuperMario Smash Bros is coming out in December and I was advised that I should also pre-order that when the time comes because that's going to be one of the most well-bought of Wii games out there.

Has anyone touched ChickenShoot or the Transformers game?  How were they?


----------



## BigRed (Jul 17, 2007)

I do not own the Wii, and the only experience I have had with it was with several games. The one game I kept finding myself playing was "Wario Ware" or a name similar to that >.>  

 I am not big on having a Wii, but Wario Ware is most definately a good party game, I just wouldnt imagine myself playing single player. I know this was a pretty weak suggestion, but it's always fun to have a party game with friends once in a while.


----------



## Quaidis (Jul 18, 2007)

Pure coincidence (I'm getting many of those as of late, especially in this thread), but I rented WarioWare from Blockbuster last Sunday.  I definately agree that it's a multiplayer-based game.  The overall game play is absolutely insane and I still can't figure out what I'm supposed to do for half of the minigames.  

I am unsure if I would own it in the future.  However it is insane and fun.


----------

